# Groups in Mexico Push to Reclaim California, End Hidalgo Treaty



## longknife (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm thinking that maybe Mexico can have California back.'

_As open borders lobbyists push for an amnesty by way of a “DACA fix” or the DREAM Act, others are challenging the legitimacy of the current U.S. – Mexico border. Some prominent Mexicans are making the case that Mexico should return to its 1848 boundaries, by eliminating the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo, a treaty that gave the U.S. large swaths of territory in the southwest. These were territories that were in dispute after the end of Spanish colonial rule in the area. At the end of the Mexican-American War, some 90 percent of residents in these territories chose to become U.S. citizens rather than Mexican citizens._

Most people have absolutely no idea what the area was like under Spanish and then Mexican rule. Chaos. Lack of real military presence. Smuggling and government corruption. If you want to learn the truth, I ask you to check out my series of historical novels about the history of California, both Alta and Baja on Amazon. com @ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0778ZH1TX/?tag=ff0d01-20 and https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0789PLQYS/?tag=ff0d01-20

The remaining two novels in the series will be published in the near future. You will learn what the American school system never taught.

This story @ Groups in Mexico Push to Reclaim California, End Hidalgo Treaty


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm sure it will happen.


----------



## Taz (Jan 9, 2018)

If you go by the amount of beaners that there are in that part of the US, I'd say that they've already reclaimed it.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 11, 2018)

Without the US welfare cheques and other US freebies, the Mexicans wouldn't really want those lands back.  Also the cartels would have fewer customers.  Can you imaging MS13 without dollar paying English speaking customers?


----------



## waltky (Aug 19, 2018)

*Mexican Congresswoman kidnapped by gunmen...*
*



*
*Gunmen kidnap newly elected Mexican congresswoman*
*AUG. 15, 2018  -- Armed men kidnapped a newly elected congresswoman Wednesday after forcing her vehicle to crash on a highway in Hidalgo state, Mexican security forces said.*



> *Norma Azucena Rodríguez Zamora, 32, was riding in her car with her driver and assistant when the gunmen opened fire. The car flipped over and crashed, injuring Rodríguez's companions.*
> 
> *BBC reported the gunmen pulled Rodríguez from the wreckage of her vehicle and forced her into their vehicle, which Britain's The Telegraph said was a black Volkswagen Bora.*
> 
> ...





> *Gunmen kidnap newly elected Mexican congresswoman*


----------

